# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam version 2.3.2 Released First in World Update(Weekly Update)

## mohamed73

*Asansam version 2.3.2 Released First in World Update(Weekly Update)* *Asansam version 2.3.2 Released    First In the World  *  *Add  GT-I9505G Direct Unlock Bootloader First in World GT-I9190   Read&Write NVM/Read pit GT-I9192   Read&Write NVM/Read pit GT-I9195   Read&Write NVM/read pit GT-N7102  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-N7103  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-N8005  Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-N8010  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-N8013  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-N8020  Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I777     Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I896     Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I897     Dump and Write EFS/UB File   GT-I9018   Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9020A Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9020T Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9108   Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9228   Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9250T Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I927     Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I927R   Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9308   Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-N7005  Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-P6800  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-P7500M Dump and Write EFS/UB File  SCH-I925  Dump and Write EFS/UB File SGH-T679  Dump and Write EFS/UB File  SGH-T679M Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I9190  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I9192  Dump and Write EFS/UB File  GT-I9195  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I9295  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I9200  Dump and Write EFS/UB File GT-I9205  Dump and Write EFS/UB File   How to use Unlock bootloader?  open asansam and go to android service tab
select enter download mode in misc.job and press do it
insert usb to phone and wait for reboot to download mode
select unlock in bootloader and then press do it* *It will ask you to unlock you phone and this may void you warranty
Use the volume buttons to change to yes and the power button as enter.At this point everything gets wiped on your phone* *The phone rebooted back into bootloader and it now said "bootloader=unlocked" and the bottom left of the screen
Reboot the phone and the unlock icon will appear on the 1st Google screen.the phone will boot into android like it was new  ::::Very Important:::: We have hot news for asansam users soon* *::::Very Important::::* *
Download
============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (mediafire)
====================*==== *Download zip file and copy & extract to c:/ASANSAM2(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*   *Updates Will Continue!*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

